# montowanie mdf [SOLVED]

## happ

Chciałbym zapytać czy ktoś z was wie, jak zamontować plik obrazu *.mdf za pomocą polecenia mount ?

nie chcę konwersji mdf na iso - znam program mdf2iso - ale nie chcę konwertować 5 gb - chcę mieć możliwość podglądu co tam w tym obrazie dokładnie jest.

Szukałem na różnych zagranicznych forach i pisze tam że:

```
 mount -o loop=/dev/loop0 plik.mdf /gdzie/montowac/ 
```

no i wyskakuje mi, że mam podać system plików, ale jak podam to nic z tego a podaję 

```
 -t iso9660 
```

i wywala błąd, czy ktoś wie jak to zamontować ? czy coś jest wymagane dla programu mount ? czy w jądrze trzeba coś włączyć ?

----------

## SlashBeast

Nie zamontujesz mdf, ale mozesz uzyc app-cdr/iat do zrobienia z mdf obrazu iso.

----------

## happ

odpada, gdzieś na forum ubuntu widziałem jakiś program z interfejsem (o już znalazłem) że mogę wskazać ścieżkę do jakiegokolwiek obrazu (te najpopularniejsze w tym mdf) i mogę go normalnie zamontować, dlatego wrzuciłem moje pytanie tutaj czy jest coś dla mount, 

http://www.ubucentrum.net/2008/05/graficzne-montowanie-obrazw-pyt.html

nie mam miejsca na dysku i z drugiej strony takiego wielkiego pliku nie chce mi się konwertować do iso by tylko zamontować (to nonsens i mija się z celem wg mnie konwertowanie) - wg mnie najprostszym rozwiązaniem byłoby znaleźć sposób dla mount (ale nie wiem jaki) 

parząc na ten program w linku, prawdopodobnie wykorzystuje jakiś "sterownik ?" dla mdf bądź jest to jakaś opcja lub grupa opcji dla mount lub używa innego programu do montowana niż mount dlatego szukam sposobu na konsolę - wiem, wymagający jestem, ale co jak mi x-y padną ? może innym też się przyda, dla plików nrg rozwiązanie dla polecenia mount  mam, brakuje jeszcze dla mdf

----------

## happ

Dzięki za uwagę, sposób okazał się banalny oto rozwiązania aby nikt później nie szukał 

graficzna alternatywa to (której nie brałem pod uwagę w ogóle, w grę wchodziła konsola)

```
 acetoneiso 
```

montowanie pod konsolą następujących obrazów płyt

1. obraz *.iso (chyba wszyscy znają ale pewno nie wszyscy   :Wink:  )

```
 mount -t iso9660 -o loop /ścieżka/do/obrazu.iso /ścieżka/gdzie/zamontować/obraz 
```

2. obraz *.nrg

```
 mount -t iso9660 -o loop,offset=307200 /ścieżka/do/obrazu.nrg /ścieżka/gdzie/zamontować/obraz 
```

3. obraz *.mdf - prawdopodobnie reszta innych popularnych formatów też - nie sprawdzałem (odnośnie programu fuseiso)

```
 fuseiso /ścieżka/do/obrazu.mdf /ścieżka/gdzie/zamontować/obraz 
```

Jak nie macie fuseiso no to wiecie - instalować   :Very Happy: 

----------

## lazy_bum

A cdemu nie potrafi montować mdf?

::edit::

Widzę, że już nieaktualne.

----------

## happ

nie wiem, nie testowałem cdemu...

----------

